# WE ARE IN LABOR!!! AHHHHH



## Frankie (Feb 12, 2010)

NOT a false alarm,,,Julie is in labor!!! My heart is racing and have got to admit, all of a sudden I have tons of fears.

Julie is such a planner. Her water broke at home,,, one thing I was afraid of as they had so much snow and the hospital is an hour away. She said the roads were pretty good and because her husband drove fast because she was in labor but drove slower because of the snow, it took them just over an hour.

With all the reasons they had to be at the hospital, she still called a sister-in-law to go stay with Aidan instead of waking him, cause she planned it that way,,,and waited for her to get there and then leave for the hospital. But they are there, at the hospital,,,did I say that already??? Sorry.

Her contractions are at 5 minutes apart,,,all fifty of the doctors, surgeons, teams to assist are being notified. Can you imagine making that many phone calls at this time of morning? I hope they all went to bed early last night. But for all those teams already put together, Friday is better than the weekend, and Julie said not Valentines Day. Oh, said that before.

I know I've probably asked a lot for my family, but the next several days are going to be critical and stressful for all and I hope it's ok to continue to ask for prayers,,, good thoughts our way. For Julie, and Riley and Blake, and their daddy, and all the doctors who will be doing the surgeries. And for me, who I've got to admit, became a basket case with a phone call at 3 this morning. Really I think I'm ok, I am ok, just nervous for them all.

I have rambled enough for now, the good thing about you guys, I didn't scare you to death by calling so early. But glad you were here.

Will update as I can and know something.

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## krissy3 (Feb 12, 2010)

My prayers and thoughts are with you and the family , and especially for those twins. I am also a twin. With the twins being so fragile , I hope the doctor allows them to be together as often as possible , as they will need eachother to get through this ordeal. Oh I hope everything goes well today for you . Please keep us posted if you can , may god take this time to turn his away from the rest of us , and concentrate on YOU and your family. God bless, and hang in there.

kristen

ps , our village priest came in this morning for coffee, he always seems to appear when he is in need, its very funny...I guess him comming in for coffeee( very unusual) was his way of showing up to me ,for you. His name is Tarcitzitee


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Feb 12, 2010)

How exciting!! Wishing you all the best. We will be expecting lots of pics!!!!

Robin


----------



## sfmini (Feb 12, 2010)

Hoping for the very best for your family, looking forward to seeing an update.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 12, 2010)

Very exciting indeed Carolyn! Praying for everyone! Looking forward to seeing photos of your beautiful grandbabies!


----------



## h2t99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Whoo hoo!!!!!! Prayers for much sucess!!! Take a deep breath and release



oh right your not in labor your daughter is!!! Just kiddin!!



Good Luck and keep us updated!!!!!!!!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Prayers and hugs for all of you!! Keep us updated as you can.

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Feb 12, 2010)

We have babies.

Blake James and Riley Mae, 8:00 a.m.

Riley is in surgery, Blake in the NICU.

Prayers, good thoughts please.


----------



## Miniv (Feb 12, 2010)

Prayers and Light heading out........


----------



## minih (Feb 12, 2010)

I just now read this, CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!! I will keep them both in my prayers today! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## LindaL (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations on your new grandbabies!! Good thoughts coming your way from me that all goes well with the surgeries and they will be OK!!


----------



## Shari (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats and will keep your grand babies in my thoughts.


----------



## Charley (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations!! Will keep your little ones in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Mona (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations on the arrival of your new grandchildren. Sending prayers for success for the babies.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats on your new grandbabies. Prayers for a successful surgery for Riley.

((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## bcody (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations! Continued prayers for all.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 12, 2010)

Lots of prayers for your family


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations Carloyn and family. Im am sending tons of prayers and thoughts for those two precious babies





















.


----------



## Mominis (Feb 12, 2010)

Riley and Blake? Great names, but it leaves me wondering...are they fillies or colts? Congratulations to you and your family either way!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations Grandma!

We will be praying for both of those precious babies, especially for Riley during her surgery.

Hugs and prayers,

Barbara


----------



## chandab (Feb 12, 2010)

Mominis said:


> Riley and Blake? Great names, but it leaves me wondering...are they fillies or colts? Congratulations to you and your family either way!


Me, too! although, I think she said it was "Riley Mae", so I'm assuming Riley is a girl, but you never know these days with names. I know Robins that are both girls and boys, and also Chris, Bobby (both girls happen to be Bobby Jo), Shawn/Sean/Shaun and a few others.

Anyway, big congratulations and I hope all goes well with surgery.


----------



## crponies (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations on their arrival! Praying now for them to come through their surgeries and recoveries with flying colors. Mominis Blake is a boy and Riley is a girl.




When do you get to go see them, Carolyn?


----------



## Taylor Jo (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrat's may everything turn out well. Twins huh...... Wow!!!!!!!!









TJ


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations to the entire family! Everyone will be in our thoughts - and waiting for update and photos.

Grandma ....... how nice! Two new babies to spoil at once - all the best to everyone!

We'll be thinking of everyone - God bless


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Feb 12, 2010)

Adding my prayers!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 12, 2010)

tons of prayers for your family, carolyn! I feel nothing but good vibes in NH! Can't wait for more updates!!!!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 12, 2010)

Yay Babies!!!!!!

The hard part is almost over. You will get some good news then sleep for a week! Congrats on your new cuddle-ers!


----------



## Reble (Feb 12, 2010)

Oh just read this now... so so happy for you, can feel your love for those precious babies over the computer

Lots of























Cannot wait to see pictures... Now the wait is over and I know everything will be find.

So nice to know the twins have gained the weight needed.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 12, 2010)

Riley is out of surgery. They weren't able to do all the repairs, not sure of details yet, saying will wait till Weds. Blake is doing as they expected. Hard to get much info when doctors are always with them for now.

Thank you so much for the prayers.


----------



## Reble (Feb 12, 2010)

Frankie said:


> Riley is out of surgery. They weren't able to do all the repairs, not sure of details yet, saying will wait till Weds. Blake is doing as they expected. Hard to get much info when doctors are always with them for now.Thank you so much for the prayers.


Oh nice to hear he is out of surgery what a way to come into the world, needing surgery right away, but Doctors can do wonerful things... thanks for taking the time to update us.

When will grandma being able to go and see them?

Lots more


----------



## minie812 (Feb 12, 2010)

prayers for u and the babies and the parents and special prayers for the doctors and nurses that are caring for these precious babies


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 12, 2010)

Many many congratulations to all concerned.

Prayers for the little ones flowing from across the pond.

Anna


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Feb 12, 2010)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Feb 12, 2010)

Sending prayers and asking the Lord for many many blessings upon these precious little ones Riley and Blake. Congratulations to the new Mother, Father and Grandparents.


----------



## MBhorses (Feb 12, 2010)

congrats,

you and your family will be in our prayers. we pray blake and riley will do great in the days to come.

keep us posted


----------



## Frankie (Feb 12, 2010)

Thank you all so much for all the thoughts, concerns and prayers. It has been up and down, back and forth for most of the day. I think things are settled so will give information I know to be at this minute.

They were born naturally, 85 minutes a part. Both were taken as soon as they were born. Parents got to see them at 1:30 and are in now.

Blake has done better than expected, Riley (girl) had more complications than they had seen in previous tests. She had a small procedure today that had to do with a hole in her heart. Both are on feeding tubes and IV's, Riley is also on an oxygen tube. Both in NICU. I don't know all details but as of now, Riley's surgery is Weds morning and Blake's is Friday afternoon. Any problems will move those up.

Julie is doing good, up walking the halls already, or should I say pacing.

I do have pictures but with all the tubes and machines, I have decided to post pictures at another time. Blake is 6 lbs 1 ounce, dark curly hair, Riley is 5 lbs 5 ounces and very little blonde hair.

Thank you again so much for thinking of us. I can tell you I feel very much like a Grandma today,,,verrrrry tired.


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Feb 12, 2010)

I am glad to hear all are good- I can not even imagine how scary it is for your family but so happy they got to see the babies and they sound like they are weighing in pretty good which can only help things!

How cute one blonde and one dark hair- your family will be in my thoughts


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 12, 2010)

"Congratulations!"

I just now saw this thread - how exciting that the babies are here and were able to be born naturally. They sound just adorable and I LOVE the names Blake and Riley!

We are all thinking of you and sending lots of prayers and thoughts for those two precious babies.


----------



## barnbum (Feb 12, 2010)

Congrats on being a grandmother to twins!! I love their names. Praying all goes well this week.


----------



## albahurst (Feb 12, 2010)

Congratulations, hugs, congratulations, hugs, congratulations, hugs.....





Praying for healing and for peace at this trying time~!

Can't wait to see those pics !!!!

Peggy


----------



## minih (Feb 13, 2010)

Their weights are very good for twins, Congratulations!! Hang in there Grandma! I know you can't wait to see them.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 13, 2010)

So glad things are stable for now!

I know it is hard to look at those pictures of them with all of the tubes and machines, especially on such tiny little bodies. But, trust me, one day you will look back on those pictures and just simply be amazed by how far they have come!

We are continuing our prayers as these babies face a tough first week!

Barbara


----------



## Frankie (Feb 13, 2010)

Just thought I'd let you know Riley and Blake had a pretty good night. With having so much information before they were born, all was prepared for and taken care of almost before they needed it. Nothing else has come up that they didn't expect. And Blake has eaten from a bottle! He has such a long little body he needs to fill it up!

For now, just need to keep it all the same, or better, to make surgeries go smoother. I still don't know why surgeries weren't done as soon as they said, but through all the medical terminoligy, have found it not to be a bad thing.

And by the way, they are the most beautiful babies you have ever seen!




just honest truth


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm so happy to hear these precious babies are doing well



.Thank you for the update,good way to start the morning!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2010)

So happy they had a good night. Lots of prayers and good thoughts heading their way.

By the way - when is grandma heading that way? Any idea how long they will have to be in the hospital?

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Feb 13, 2010)

We have a schedule put together to make sure Julie has help. Although it changes as the babies delivery, conditions change. I have the first week home, right now I will be going March 3rd. Riley was to be home 5 days after surgery, but finding the hole in her heart will change that some. Blake, it depends on if that missing vessel is floating around in there or if they have to put a man made one in, so 2-4 weeks, and then depending on,,,,,,,,,. So to answer your question, not positive, but guessing I'll still be out there on the 3rd and then plan on a return trip soon after.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2010)

Hoping surgeries go really great and they are home as scheduled. I know it will be really hard on Julie to leave her babies at the hospital when she goes home.

((((HUGS)))) to you all!

Barbie


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Feb 13, 2010)

I am so completely thrilled for you, Julie, the babies and their papa.



More prayers coming from WA for continued good progress.



Can't wait to see the pictures!

Leia


----------



## Frankie (Feb 13, 2010)

Blake has had a really good day, good enough that mom and dad were allowed to hold him for a short time, and that made many happy! He continues to eat from the bottle and improve. Riley continues to have minor problems they have to adjust for. Very hard for Julie to hold Blake but not Riley, but have to do what's best for Riley. She will most likely be waiting until after Weds and surgery.

Thank you all for your thoughts and kindness, we all appreciate it, you.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 13, 2010)

That's wonderful that they got to hold Blake - he needs to feel the love his mom and dad have for him. Hoping they continue to do well. Thanks for all the updates.

Barbie


----------



## crponies (Feb 13, 2010)

My aunt went through coupons and came up with some for pampers! So let me know where to send them and I'll be happy to get them on their way.


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Feb 13, 2010)

Carolyn,

A know of a little girl (now 12!) who had heart surgery soon after she was born. Her parents were told that Kimmie would "never" be able to keep up with the other kids...but no one told HER that! Today, Kimmie is thin as a rail but all muscle...and she's as strong as an ox! She has scars on her chest but NOTHING holds her back! She has boundless energy and stamina. You would never know today how her life once hung in the balance.

I just wanted to pass Kimmie's story to you as hope for your grandbabies' future. I know there's enough love and prayers and good wishes here on this forum to pull them both through anything.

Best wishes to your entire family.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 14, 2010)

Not wanting to be on the phone with my daughter all the time, she has other things to do, I appreciate coming here and reading the posts you have taken the time to write, thank you so much.

Blake had a great night and continues to improve, they have taken away a lot of his tubes, IV's and he has done well without them. He is eating great and has maintained his weight.

Without going in to details, I would like to ask that Riley get an additional prayer or two today.

Thanks so much.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 14, 2010)

So glad to hear Blake is doing so well. Riley definitely has our prayers and a few extra thrown in. Remember - with sick babies it is often a "one step forward and two steps back" kind of thing - so please don't get discouraged! Slow and steady progress is always great!

Barbara

P.S. - Valentine's Day is also Congenital Heart Defects Awareness Day. So happy CHD Day to your two new Heart Warriors!


----------



## sfmini (Feb 14, 2010)

Hoping for the best for both of them. Will be thinking good thoughts all day.


----------



## bcody (Feb 14, 2010)

Happy valentines day to Blake and Riley. Prayers a;ways for both, but will send extra one for Riley.


----------



## Reble (Feb 14, 2010)

No problem, lots of extra












for Riley

So Glad Blake is doing well..

Happy Valentines Day Blake and Riley


----------



## Barbie (Feb 14, 2010)

Glad to hear that Blake continues to do well. Prayers for them both, but definitely a little extra prayer for Riley!!!

Barbie


----------



## wildoak (Feb 14, 2010)

Congratulations to you all, and prayers for both babies. I had a niece born many years ago who had heart surgery as an infant and again as a toddler. She came through it well, and I know they have made so many advances since then, hope for the absolute best for your grandbabies.





Jan


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 15, 2010)

Cmon babies. Good going Blake! And extra prayers for little Riley baby.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 15, 2010)

Sending prayers,hoping your family has a wonderful week.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 15, 2010)

I just can't thank all of you enough, words don't express how much I appreciate all of your prayers, good thoughts, and emails.

Blake is doing great, so well he will get to go home today or tomorrow. His body made wonderful adjustments so his heart doesn't know its not hooked up correctly. His surgeries were to be in 3 stages to do the repairs, because he is doing so well, the goal now is to try and wait up to 4 weeks and combine stage 1 and 2 during the same surgery, having him go through one less surgey. Julie seems to be ok with it, already giving her medical classes and they have assured her that if any problem comes up she will know, they will have more than enough time to get him to a hospital. They would never consider sending him home if he couldn't make it back.

Instead of spending that time in the hospital they thought it would be better for Blake to be at home, bond with the family and start life off more normal. I agree, and I'm sure it will happen to some degree, but it will be difficult with the family going back and forth to the hospital for Riley.

They are getting Riley ready for surgery, which now may be tomorrow instead of Weds. She did not have a very good day again and am so hoping this surgery will give her some positive steps forward.


----------



## minih (Feb 15, 2010)

So glad to hear the good news about Blake! I can not even imagine the worries your daughter is going thru right now. Bless her. I will keep Riley in my thoughts and prayers today for a speedy recovery so she can join her brother at home with the rest of the family.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 15, 2010)

I can't even BEGIN to tell you how amazing my daughter is. Never has she said one negative thing about having 2 babies, has never fretted about how she would do it with 2 ill babies, didn't hesitate when she gave birth to one and then had to do it again 85 minutes later. As of now, one has surgery in a day or two with a 2 week long hospital stay, the other at home,,,in 4 weeks the other goes back for surgery and a 2 week hospital stay,,,ALL with one newborn at home AND a 19 month old!! She doesn't complain, or whine about it, or whoa is me, she just does it, and after this pregnancy, she just does it all very well! I am beyond proud of her! I'd say she is a strong, wonderful women, but that sounds weird as she is still my little girl. Don't ever tell her I said that.


----------



## Reble (Feb 15, 2010)

Frankie she is strong just like her mother, so glad to hear she is thinking positive..

and again more
















for all involved....


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow amazing news! It is wonderful to hear!!!!!!! Yay!


----------



## REO (Feb 15, 2010)

Of COURSE prayers everyday for both of them! But EXTRA hard prayers for Riley now! Come on little girl!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 15, 2010)

How is it possible to have so many emotions, so totally opposite??? Wow, never expected this out of myself. Maybe that's why it's hard.

Blake is in his way home with mom and dad and big brother Aidan. He will have several doctor visits but they are going to try for the 2 week mark to cut his surgeries from 3 to 2. I am so over joyed for all of them!

But they left Riley at the hospital, she's by herself. I can't stand that. I have done so good, until I found out they were all going home and she can't. I should be there sitting, rocking with her. Its no ones fault, logically there is no way it can be helped, there are no other options. This is the best for Blake. They will be back at the hospital first thing tomorrow,,,but what about through the night? I just better shut up for now.

We are so excited for Blake!! So thankful for the time he'll be at home before he has to go back. So thankful.

Maybe I'll write Riley a letter.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 15, 2010)

You guys are in my thought and prayers. I know this is so hard for all of you,so many emotions.I wish for all of you to be together soon.


----------



## sfmini (Feb 15, 2010)

How about a book of notes and thoughts for each little one that they will treasure when they grow up? A project for you, and a treasure for them.


----------



## miniwhinny74 (Feb 15, 2010)

Your daughter is beyond amazing! Of course we never know what we can do until we're tested....but I don't think I could go through what she has. Let's hope all that strength and courage passed on to those babies!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 15, 2010)

Jody, what a great idea! Maybe I can make some kind of a book and hand make the cover, or come up with a decorative box to put them all in. I have a feeling with all that will be going on and all the waiting and me not always going to be there, I better come up with something to do besides stew! Thanks


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 15, 2010)

Tons of prayers still coming from me. It sure sounds like the Drs are the best and have a total handle on the twins. May Reilys upcoming surgery go smooth and she heal quickly. One step at a time!


----------



## twister (Feb 15, 2010)

Many prayers and good thoughts coming for Blake and Riley plus a few more especially for Riley.








Yvonne


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 16, 2010)

Thats great news that Blake is doing so well. Sending lots of hugs and kisses and prayers for Riley. Before you know it, Riley will be going home too.

My oldest daughter was born 6 weeks early only weighing 4 1/2 pounds. She had to stay at the NICU in Baltimore (which is 2 hours or more away from where we live) for 2 weeks until she weighed 5 pounds to go home. We went there everyday to see her. We took pictures everyday that we were there. I started a Keepsake box for all the pictures of her in the incubater. I put little things in there from her stay there. Like the splint that was on her arm for the IV. The little sunglasses that she had to wear when she was under the UV light for mild jaundice, and little things like that. To remind us what she went though. I still look at the box and go wow!

I cant wait to see the pictures of your new grandbabies. And your daughter is a very special woman!


----------



## PromiseAcres (Feb 16, 2010)

Prayers for the babies. I remember last year when you posted about them.





Danielle


----------



## Frankie (Feb 16, 2010)

A lot has been done for Riley today, some has helped, some not so much. She may still have surgery tomorrow or it may be pushed to Thursday morning, it depends on how she does tonight and how she responds to todays treatments, procedures.

Blake continues to improve.

Thank you for your continued prayers and good thoughts for our little girl.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 16, 2010)

Can't wait for pictures! Praying so hard from New Hampshire!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 17, 2010)

Hoping to hear of an update on how Riley is doing today. I hope Blake had a good first night out of the hospital. They both remain in our prayers!

Barbara


----------



## Barbie (Feb 17, 2010)

Hoping Blake is doing well at home. Also praying that Riley is having a good day today. Riley, you have lots of people praying for you so come on, hang in there and get better. You need to be at home with your little brother.

((((HUGS))))

Barbie


----------



## Frankie (Feb 17, 2010)

Riley will have surgery tomorrow, Thursday at 10 a.m. The surgery will last about 6 hours, seems like a long time to me for such a tiny girl. At this point this is what she needs to get better. All the testing, preparing, surgical teams are done and ready. Just not sure how ready I am.

Blake is doing well at home, he has a doctors appointment on Friday.

I just can't imagine how long of a day it will be tomorrow. I know you are all busy, but I'd like to ask you give Riley and the doctors a prayer and/or good thoughts at 10 tomorrow.

Thank you so much.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 17, 2010)

Absolutely have our prayers.Wishing for a smooth surgery and quick healing.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 17, 2010)

Definitely sending prayers for Riley for tomorrow and beyond. Praying for the doctors' skill. These surgeons truly are God's helpers. They operate on hearts that are no bigger than a strawberry and blood vessels that are the size of a hair. But they do it wonderfully and I have full confidence they will correct Riley's heart to the best of their ability. My Madalyn is living proof of the miracles they can do!

Hugs,

Barbara


----------



## Reble (Feb 17, 2010)

to all involved with Riley


----------



## crponies (Feb 17, 2010)

I will definitely continue to pray for your family and especially for Riley as she goes through the surgery tomorrow.


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 18, 2010)

Lots of prayers for precious little Riley


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 18, 2010)

Lots of warm thoughts and prayers being sent your way.


----------



## susanne (Feb 18, 2010)

Carolyn,

Riley, Blake and all of your family have been constantly in my thoughts, and I'll be sending thoughts of strength and healing this morning.

The combined efforts of LB forum members is a force to be reckoned with, and as you go through your day, keep in mind that we ALL are with you.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 18, 2010)

Thinking of your famiy today[hugs].


----------



## topnotchminis (Feb 18, 2010)

Sending prayers that her surgery goes well.


----------



## barnbum (Feb 18, 2010)

I'll keep on that.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 18, 2010)

Prayers for Reily and the Drs. today. Can't wait for an update.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 18, 2010)

What a long, long day. I can't imagine how my daughter and son-in-law feel. The surgery was delayed some and then Riley was in surgery for just over 7 hours. Much more complicated than they anticipated. Some of which explains her condition up to now. The next several days very important for her.

I can't wait to tell her some day about all the wonderful people who helped her through all of this!! And helped her grandma as well.


----------



## crponies (Feb 18, 2010)

I will continue to uphold her in my prayers.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 19, 2010)

You are all in my prayers also. Hoping Reily is on the mend from here on in.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 19, 2010)

Thank you for the update,be strong Reily. Continued thoughts and prayers for your entire family.


----------



## Barbie (Feb 19, 2010)

Glad the surgery is over. Prayers for a smooth and quick recovery. Hope she is able to go home soon.

Barbie


----------



## Reble (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh thank you so much for the update.. that is along time and expecially when they went over the 6 hours, you all must of been so worried.. MORE


----------



## Equuisize (Feb 19, 2010)

Hope Riley is doing well today.


----------



## barnbum (Feb 19, 2010)

What a long day for you all.... hang in there.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 19, 2010)

On my mind,hope everyone is doing good and getting much deserved rest.


----------



## bcody (Feb 19, 2010)

Everyone is still in prayers, I hope it was good day for all of you.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 19, 2010)

Riley has been so up and down, back and forth and back again today, I wasn't sure what update to give,,,so I suppose that's the update. Lots of adjusting medication to help with a number of things and hoping they get the right amount of the right thing to get her body to settle. It's my understanding this isn't all that uncommon after this type of surgery.

Mom and dad are very tired but seem to be holding up.

Blake is such a champ, eating more each day, growing and bringing a bright spot to everyones day. For now, his surgery is to be 2 weeks from today, could be shorter if he runs into problems, or longer if he stays strong.

Thanks for all the support and I'll try to answer the emails sent when I get a chance.


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Feb 20, 2010)

Oh bless your guys hearts... You guys have been through heck and back. I am sop glad to hear that mommy and Blake are doing well. I havent been on much lately with me taking care of my newborn as well. I will be paying though for Precious Riley and Blake. I hope he continues to do well.




hang in there you guys. The power od prayer and positive thinking makes a huge difference.


----------



## bcody (Feb 20, 2010)

Still sending prayers, and extra prayers that Riley stabilizes and grows stronger. Your daugter is a very strong person!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 20, 2010)

For the first time since she was born, Riley opened her eyes today!!! A lot of babies don't when they are in so much discomfort and she hadn't. They made her a little cloth tent to filter the light and to keep her from being startled. She has had one medication taken away. Nothing really big, but it is progress no matter how small, and we'll take it!!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 20, 2010)

Carolyn, THATS AWESOME!!!!! She is progressing, slowly but she is on the up!!! Tons more prayers, they are working!!!! Keep it up Riley!!!!!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 20, 2010)

We'll take tiny steps - so glad to hear of a little positive. Hopefully there will be more positives now. Praying for a quick recovery. Also glad to hear Blake is doing well.

Barbie


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 20, 2010)

That's wonderful


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 20, 2010)

With all these surrogate moms, aunts and grandma's praying for their improvement, what could they possibly do but get better? C'mon lil ones, we're waiting for pictures of you both at home with momma and daddy (and maybe you could squeeze grandma in there too).


----------



## ShaunaL (Feb 20, 2010)

Lots of thoughts and prayers for Riley and Blake, I think of them often. I'm so happy to hear of Riley's progress! What a little fighter


----------



## barnbum (Feb 20, 2010)




----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 20, 2010)

Continued prayers for Riley! That is a wonderful step in the right direction. And d/c-ing a med or taking off a line was always cause for celebration with our hospitalized babies. It's so nice to see those things go!

Hugs,

Barbara


----------



## crponies (Feb 20, 2010)

Praise the Lord! I am so glad to read that there has been some good progress!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 21, 2010)

Goooooooood news!

They took Riley off of BP medicine and one of the heart medications this morning so basically her heart would do the work the medicine was doing, and she has done great without it!!!!!! She was very swollen after the surgery and that has gone down a lot. She had her eyes open a lot, and she is so done with all of this they had to put a little weight on her hand the IV is in, she wants it off. She is kicking off her blanket and her oxygen was cut from 80 percent to 20 percent and she's holding at 100 percent!!! Great!!!

Soooooo sooooooo GREAT!!!!

We are tickled beyond belief!!!

Thank you for ALL your prayers!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!


----------



## Mona (Feb 21, 2010)

THANKS for the wonderful update!! How exciting and encuraging for all! Sending continued prayers for those 2 little "fighters", Riley and Blake.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Feb 21, 2010)

Thank is Awesome Carolyn! We are all waiting for the day when they both get to be home and just get to be well loved babies!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Feb 21, 2010)

I have to check at least a couple of times per day to see how those babies are doing! I am so glad they are progressing so well. Continued prayers!

Carolyn


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 21, 2010)

WOOHOOO,that's wonderful,i'm so happy for your family



.


----------



## barnbum (Feb 21, 2010)

Atta girl!!


----------



## REO (Feb 21, 2010)

**HAPPY TEARS**


----------



## AppyLover2 (Feb 21, 2010)

That's definitely GREAT news!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 21, 2010)

That is so wonderful! You keep fighting, baby girl, and we'll keep praying!

Hugs,

Barbara


----------



## Barbie (Feb 21, 2010)

Happy tears here. You go Riley - kick that blanket off. So glad that prayers are being answered. Keep on getting better Riley and soon you will be home with your mom and dad and brothers. Prayers continuing - keep checking in for updates.

Barbie


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 21, 2010)

Well how AWESOME is that?????? These two babies have been blessed for sure! Thank you God for answering all our prayers! Prayers continue!


----------



## qtrrae (Feb 21, 2010)

Carolyn,

How wonderful that those precious babies are doing so good - it sounds like they are both little fighters!

Continued prayers for Riley and Blake - just hoping and praying that every day brings progress and it won't be long and the whole family will be together.


----------



## Frankie (Feb 21, 2010)

I just can't tell you how grateful we are to everyone, there aren't enough words, time nor space to do so.

There were so many people asking about her I had to give some kind of an update. The few days before surgery were so scarey, but was unable to include the details, didn't want to hear them or type them.

We are beyond thankful to the talented doctors who found her problem before birth, with out them this could all be different. After being born her oxygen level ran around 87 percent, but 80 percent came from the machine. Now she is at 100 percent with the machine doing 20,,,I hope that explains it better. The surgery did the work as her vessels were uncrossed, so her blood could create oxygen, and all tests say it is! Tomorrow they will reduced the machine to 10 percent and expect her to do well with that. They will also be taking the drain tube from her chest.

Blake continues to improve and gain weight!

Each and every one of you, please know myself, my daughter, my son-in-law and his wonderful family all thank you so very much for including our special babies in your thoughts and prayers.

We had a small event happen at work on Thursday, I over heard someone say, what has the world and people come to? My response was, it's still a pretty darn good place, filled with some pretty darn special people!


----------



## minih (Feb 21, 2010)

Very good news!!!!!! I am so glad everything is looking up. Maybe it won't be long til sister is at home with the rest of the family.


----------



## crponies (Feb 22, 2010)

Yeah! I am so glad that both babies are doing so well and will definitely continue to pray for them.


----------



## Connie P (Feb 22, 2010)

GREAT news Carolyn! I am so happy to hear how well Riley and Blake are doing.


----------



## Reble (Feb 22, 2010)

God Bless


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear they're doing so well! Keep kicking, baby girl!


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 22, 2010)

Just thinking of all of you. Don't forget, the prayers are still comming.....


----------



## Frankie (Feb 22, 2010)

NO VENT !!!!!!! NO heart medications!!! Her heart is working 100 percent on it's own, creating 100 percent of her oxygen!!!







 Drain tube is OUT and tomorrow she gets to eat for the first time!!! Eyes open and fighting them every time they mess with her. I think she's yelling, Get Me Out Of Here!!! She needs to eat for a few days, continue on this positive track and then will talk about a day to go home, like maybe a week or 10 days. All depends on her. The doctors sure did their part, and I now believe Riley is doing her part!!

Thank you for the continue prayers!!! I can't wait to share their pictures! Sooooon!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 22, 2010)

That is great!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you guy's


----------



## REO (Feb 22, 2010)

[SIZE=24pt]*WHOOO HOOOO!!!!*[/SIZE]

She's a tough fighter like Mom & grandma!


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 22, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear she's doing so well! Lots of prayers still coming her way so that she can come home soon!


----------



## twister (Feb 22, 2010)

So glad to hear the good news, may she come home soon.



Please post pictures when you can, I am looking forward to seeing both of them. God Bless

Yvonne


----------



## crponies (Feb 23, 2010)

Whoohoo! That's wonderful news!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 23, 2010)

What wonderful news for me to see first thing this morning. Come on Riley - soon you'll be home with all your family. Keep fighting.

Blake, you keep doing well. Won't be too long now and everyone will be home for good.

Barbie


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 23, 2010)

That is awesome!!!















Way to go Riley! She is definitely a fighter! You're going to have to remind her Mama of that someday when she's a teenager and she wonders when she got to be so obstinate and determined. She was born that way!





Hugs and prayers to you all!

Barbara


----------



## Reble (Feb 23, 2010)

Pictures Hurray



, I cannot wait


----------



## susanne (Feb 23, 2010)

I am SO happy for and proud of OUR little girl! I look forward to hearing about her taking on the rest of her life in the same manner, fighting anything that gets in her way!

Now I'm looking forward to the Riley/Blake reunion -- they may not be able to say anything, but I know they miss one another and will be so happy to be back together.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 23, 2010)

Carolyn, you sure aren't kidding about those Doctors! I remember my Dads heart surgeon, after my Dad woke up from his many heart surgerys, would say to my Dad, "Joe, you make me look so good"! Thank God for our incredible Doctors! And of course, there's something to say for one heck of a baby girl that refuses to back down!!! She is already a leader! I can already see her in the future saying, DON'T tell me I can't do that, you just WATCH me do it!!! I think she and her brother are going to grow up to be two really special people in this world!!! I'm also thinking it's about time YOU start thinking about two very special ponies for them. LOL!!!! OK, I'm off my rant, prayers continue........


----------



## barnbum (Feb 23, 2010)

Ah, goose bumps!!


----------



## Frankie (Feb 23, 2010)

You know, I just don't feel I have said thank you enough for all you guys have done for our two very special babies.



:baby I know I have said before, but there really aren't enough words. But what I do hope for, if you are reading this and you have offered the babies prayers and our good thoughts, it is you I am thanking. Each and every one of you, sincere thanks. There is no way all of this would of happened with out all of the wonderful doctors, a very determined mom, a wonderful supportive family, prayers warriors, prayer groups all over the country and YES YOU!!






You have all been just the best and I appreciate it so much. Where else could I have gone to at 3 in the morning, but here.





There is no need to think of a special pony for the twins, she is already here! Actually the twins chose her, really! I picked up Queen of Hearts from Getitia the day after I found out we were going to have twins, but she wasn't to be for them. Getting this horse was NO easy task, she is truly VERY special and it took a lot of whining on my part for Getitia to let her go. But after a few temper tantrums Getitia agreed so I'd stop and get a life!! Not really, well the whining part is true, Getitia is just one special person who was willing to share the wonderful quality they have produced. Heart is my first pony and I've got to say, one of Buckeye's best! Anyway, we later found out both babies had a heart condition. At that point the twins chose Heart as their first pony as well! Heart is a very special pony, Getitia is as kind as they come, these babies are truly special, and a gift! It just all fit!



I have already started a photo album of Heart for the babies, a long with a log with each picture, telling her age, why the picture was taken, I took a picture of Heart the day we found out about the twins condition, I took one they day they were born. All other special events I will do the same, including shows for Heart, and milestones for the babies. That will be their present on their first birthday. No, they won't understand that day, but I hope it is special to them later on down the road.

Riley continues to improve, not much more medicine or machines to take away, those are gone. Just getting stronger every day! Blake had a doctors appointment and his heart still doesn't know it's only working on 3 chambers!! All good as that delays his surgery more, almost promising they will be able to combine 2 surgeries into just 1, and that has got to be better for all!!

To you, yes you:


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Continued prayers,I hope the family is all together soon



.


----------



## Holly at WhiteTailsMinis (Feb 23, 2010)

Carolyn, I am so excited for you and your family. That is just the most wonderful news I have heard in a long time. I am so happy I have tears that little miss Riley is doing so well!!! Those doctors are Angels. I will continue to pray for Riley and Blake.

I cant wait to see their little precious faces. Thanks for the wonderful news!!!


----------



## Boss Mare (Feb 23, 2010)

Yay! I have been following all along, but haven't posted (computer is SUPER slow).. but WOW! YAY!!!!

Best wishes!!!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Feb 24, 2010)

I am just so, so happy for all of you! Your daughter is such an amazing person. Having dealt with one heart baby going through surgeries - I cannot even imagine doing it with two. But there is indeed something truly special about these little miracles - and you will continue to see that even as they grow and move past these scary times.

Both babies remain in our prayers and I am just so happy that things are moving in the right direction for both of them!

Barbara


----------



## Barbie (Feb 24, 2010)

Carolyn-

So glad they are doing well. Sounds like it won't be too long now until Riley is home with her family. Prayers continuing for Riley and Blake. So glad they have their first pony.

Barbie


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Feb 24, 2010)

I'm so glad to hear the twins are doing so very well.



They're strong little fighters and I'm sure they'll be home and doing fantastic there in no time at all.


----------



## Reble (Feb 24, 2010)

No need to thanks us for those prayers, we sure know who we need to thank.

Now, where are those pictures my dear,, waiting patiently...





CONGRATULATIONS Grandma for being so strong....


----------



## Frankie (Feb 25, 2010)

Both babies have had a good few days!!



. Got the best phone call yesterday, "mom? I got to hold Riley".

Riley still has a wire or two, so out of respect for my daughter and her request, I won't share pictures until the last of them are gone,,,hoping soon!!! Riley has just been remarkable! Blake is up to 6 11, told you he was eating like a champ,,,or his dad!


----------



## Barbie (Feb 25, 2010)

What wonderful news to wake up to. So glad little Riley got to feel her mom's arms. Prayers that she is home soon. We want no wires so we have pictures.

Barbie


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 25, 2010)

Just awesome!! Can't wait for pictures. Doesn't sound like it will be long now!!!!!!!


----------



## Reble (Feb 25, 2010)

Ok than, come on Riley get those tubes removed. I know it will be soon.





Than we can see these precious souls... God Bless you all...I can wait



( just joking )


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Feb 25, 2010)

I'm so delighted to read all the wonderful news about the babies. I continue to keep all in my prayers and praise God for all these wonderful miracles. I can hardly wait to see pictures of these precious babies!

God bless,

Joan


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 26, 2010)

I read this thread everyday and am always thrilled to hear of their steady progress after the trauma of their birth and the last couple of weeks. Praying that little Riley will soon be free of the last wire and tube so she can go home to be with her twin and all the family. Those doctors have certainly helped a miracle happen - they are the best!

Still sending and will continue to send prayers for the little ones, you and the family.

Anna


----------



## Frankie (Feb 27, 2010)

I am happy to say we still have 2 improving babies!



Riley has been given a feeding tube to eat, but only because the vent caused some irratation in her throat. The specialist have assured them it is only irratation and they will try a bottle again in a few days. The feeding tube is helping her to grow stronger, and that she is! Blake is good, hanging out with big brother, and family. The last 2 days a little stressful as their 2 foot of snow kept them at home, but should be able to get back to the hospital this morning, and all will feel better!!

Thanks so much for your continued thoughts on our improving little ones!

Oh, I leave Tuesday morning for NY!! Mary Lou, expand your space,,,pictures when I get home on Friday!!


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Feb 27, 2010)

WOOHOO,i'm so glad you get to go see them




. I bet it's been a long wait. I'm so glad they're doing well,continued thoughts and prayers.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Feb 28, 2010)

This sure has to be the happiest story of 2010! I'll be thinking of you Tuesday, you must be on cloud 9!! Can't wait for pictures!!!!!


----------



## Frankie (Mar 1, 2010)

Well, pretty much all ready to go, leave in the morning!!



Looks like the weather is going to be nice for the drive there and back. Truck is packed with some of their Christmas not shipped and tons of things for the babies from the family here.

The babies are still improving every day!! Blake is growing, his doctor appointments have been good, just keeping a close eye on him for any changes. Riley is still in the NICU but grows stronger with each day, is no longer losing weight. They are pleased with her progress and how far she has come, having several good days in a row!

Camera packed and ready, along with tons of hugs and kisses for all, I'm thinking that's all we need!!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Mar 1, 2010)

WOW!! This is so exciting - bet you cant wait for tomorrow morning to arrive! Wishing you a safe trip, and dont forget to tell Blake and Riley about the new huge family on LB that they are now part of!!

Have fun being a Grandma for a few days -- but hurry back with those pictures!

Anna


----------



## ~Amanda~ (Mar 1, 2010)

Wonderful to hear they are doing so well!





I'm looking forward to seeing some pictures of them soon.


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Mar 1, 2010)

Have a great trip,be safe



.Give them all a hug from their forum family



.


----------



## Reble (Mar 1, 2010)

I am just excited as you are



Safe trip and have a lovely visit....

Cannot wait to see those precious babies..



from me too.....


----------



## Barbie (Mar 1, 2010)

Have a safe trip Grandma!!! I know you can hardly wait to get your arms around that whole family. Hope Riley gets to come home while you are there. We'll be waiting for pictures - best part of seeing pics is that we'll know Riley has no more wires or tubes.

((((HUGS)))) to all!

Barbie


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 1, 2010)

I clearly remember when you first posted about the twins problems in utero. Time has flown! These two babies are here to make a STATEMENT! LOOK OUT WORLD, HERE WE COME!!!!! THERE IS NOTHING WE CANT DO!!!!!!! I for one, can't wait to hear about their progress in life. I can't wait until they can be together as brother and sister again, and as a total family with Mom and Dad. I just can't imagine...... Prayers everybody is together soon!!!!!


----------



## crponies (Mar 2, 2010)

Have a fantastic trip! I can't wait for pictures. I will definitely keep praying for these little ones.


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Mar 5, 2010)

Today is Friday! Picture day? If you are too tired Carolyn, we understand and we will give you until tomorrow morning.



Actually, I hope you had a great time and had fun giving lots of love to your grandchildren!



And when ever you have time to post pictures, we would all love to see them!!!! Hope all is well with the kids!!

Joyce


----------



## Reble (Mar 5, 2010)

Oh My that time went fast, OK now


----------

